# Is it ok to shoot a slingshot in the rain?



## Woogle

I just bought a powerline P51 slingshot....First one I ever had. With about 225 glass balls. But it's raining not hard but just sprinkles...Is it safe to shoot in the rain? I wanna be like this guy I saw on youtube joergsprave lol he is awsome. Anyways I'ma not shoot it in the rain until someone tells me wether it's ok or not...


----------



## hawk2009

shooting in the rain thats your choice but i would sooner find something else to do indoors while it is raining,I personally cant stand it it's cold and depressing.


----------



## njenkins

Just set up a good catch trap inside. Problem solved.


----------



## pelleteer

Good question. I've never actually thought about it or tried it, so I don't know the answer, but I'd like to see what some of our more experienced members have to say. Fortunately, it rains very little where I live, so I don't have to worry about it too much.







I think setting up an indoor trap for rainy days is probably the best answer, though.


----------



## Woogle

njenkins said:


> Just set up a good catch trap inside. Problem solved.


Ok um. How do i make one of them? Got a link to a video or anything? cause I don't wanna break any windows?


----------



## pelleteer

Woogle said:


> Ok um. How do i make one of them? Got a link to a video or anything? cause I don't wanna break any windows?


Here's a couple ideas:

Trap

Tex Trap

Also, you could do something as easy as taking a plastic storage box from walmart, wedging a cheap rug or some towels in the back, and poking a couple holes in the edge to hang your target from. Like one of these guys


----------



## harpersgrace

Shooting in the rain, pouch slippery, frame slippery, ammo slippery, not good for your best shooting. The P51 uses tubes so you don't have to worry about the ties on the bands but IMHO it wouldn't do the pouch much good. So it's really up to you, yes you can shoot in the rain but do you really want to?


----------



## Chuff

Because we're an island we in the UK get more than our fair share of rain.







. It's fine to shoot in the rain and has a few advantages. The birds seem to stay in the trees a little longer, thus giving you a better shot and your less likely to meet other people out walking dogs or kids doing what kids do nowadays







because after all, who wants to get wet?















I don't think I'd practice on my back garden in the rain though, I was on about being out with the dog, she doesn't mind getting wet. Great cover dogs. No-one gives a bloke walking a dog a second glance.


----------



## smitty

A real easy way to set up an ammo saving catch box is to lay a rubber trash can on it's side and cover the opening with cardboard using tape. Your ammo will pass through the cardboard and stop inside the can. Don't use hard plastic cans. They will be destroyed by







your ammo. Use the outdoor rubber versions.


----------



## hawk2009

Shooting indoors not for me I have bay windows they are quite large,and recently had a quote for new ones estimated £1200.00 each.fitting in the summer.I dont think the wife would be very happy if they ever got damaged let alone broken.


----------



## stelug

as soon as you tight your's rubbers with elastic and not string I don't see any problem in shooting in the rain,. And as said before birds are lazier in cold whet environment. The only cons would be the leather pouch. If it becomes too wet it will be more spongy and possibly prone to break. I don't know if there are some other materials (like kevlar tissue?) totally whaterproof. I suppose yes. I solved the problem tryng to keep the catty in my pokets untill the last moment. May be lather can also be watherproofed with some silicones compound.


----------



## Chugosh

smitty said:


> A real easy way to set up an ammo saving catch box is to lay a rubber trash can on it's side and cover the opening with cardboard using tape.


Sir, that's a great idea! Maybe some crumples of newspaper in the bottom of the can to slow down the ammo, and there you are. Thanks! I was trying to figure how to shoot safely inside or out. I have a number of storage bins that would do fine for the job.


----------



## dgui

If your pouch is leather and it gets wet it will shrink up and might end up being too small and stiff like brick. But I shoot in all kinds of conditions. In the day time in the night time when it is raining I shoot from either a window or I go out on the veranda where there is a large canopy and set up my Beeman pellet trap. I also shoot from a moving vehicle down bravel and dirt road in the country random shots at cans ans bottles in the ditches. But make a catch and band on inside But where your shooting glasses' Always.


----------



## NaturalFork

I shoot in the rain all the time. However I have a specific slingshot I use just for the rain. . . . the cheapest one I own!


----------



## JoergS

I have shot in the rain, in the storm, even in snow storms.

A slingshot will shoot in any weather.

Yes, it will peak in the heat, but there is plenty of power even when it is freezing.

As long as you personally don't care, just go on and shoot away.

Jörg


----------



## pelleteer

Joerg is the postman of slingshots. To paraphrase the unofficial postman's motto:

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays this slingshooter from the swift hitting of his appointed targets."


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

My 'catch box' is just a sheet, with a toilet roll tube tied with a piece of string, hanging in the middle. This serves me just fine, the ammo drops to the ground in front; WITH INDOOR SHOOTING BE CAREFULL, the richochet can be terrible over the shorter distances. Have fun though. And listen to, Jorg.


----------



## dgui

And dont shoot any nuts in the house.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

dgui said:


> And dont shoot any nuts in the house.


HA! that's funny, my favourite way to open Hazel nuts is with my catty...


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro with there bands should make a excellent rain slingahot. Nothing to rust or get soft from getting wet. The slingshot is totally carbon filled plastic and the pouch is a plaetic compound also. -- Tex


----------



## avocado

Here in the tropics it pours down pretty much every day this time of year. I often shoot in the rain, but I don't go out into it. I just open a window and shoot at the mangoes, knots, hanging tin cans, and odd-colored leaves on the trees outside my home. I use clay ammo, so I don't worry about catching/collecting it.

This might not work if you live in a city, though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

dgui said:


> And dont shoot any nuts in the house.


Only family members. *another joke, I should be careful of*


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

avocado said:


> Here in the tropics it pours down pretty much every day this time of year. I often shoot in the rain, but I don't go out into it. I just open a window and shoot at the mangoes, knots, hanging tin cans, and odd-colored leaves on the trees outside my home. I use clay ammo, so I don't worry about catching/collecting it.
> 
> This might not work if you live in a city, though.


Can you tell me more about clay ammo, like how you make it, sizes, water ratio etc?


----------



## avocado

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Can you tell me more about clay ammo, like how you make it, sizes, water ratio etc?


I buy it from the locals. It's quite cheap. I don't think there's any great science to making it; sometimes there are little bits of grass sticking out of it, like they make it from actual sun-dried soil. But it's good ammo, heavier than you'd think, and I imagine you could make it from whatever clay you had. I can post a picture if you like.


----------



## dgui

Let ER Rip !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I buy it from the locals. It's quite cheap. I don't think there's any great science to making it; sometimes there are little bits of grass sticking out of it, like they make it from actual sun-dried soil. But it's good ammo, heavier than you'd think, and I imagine you could make it from whatever clay you had. I can post a picture if you like.
[/quote]

A picture would be good, thank-you; and any info you have on the creation process.


----------



## avocado

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> A picture would be good, thank-you; and any info you have on the creation process.


Here you go, man. And I'll see what info I can get about making it next time the wife goes upcountry.


----------



## harpersgrace

Just air dry modeling clay that you pick up in a craft store will work, you can roll it out into a snake of a uniform thickness, cut it into equal length sections and roll it into a ball....I always thought a melon baller would also work but I haven't tried it yet. This stuff sells for around $9 for five pounds.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

You can buy steel shot or marbles for that per pound already to shoot! With a little research you can make your own sun cured clay ammo for nuttin. -- tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Thanks guys, very useful.


----------

